# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  CRIANZA DE OVINO DE CARNE POLL DORSET Y TEXEL EN LA COSTA DEL PERÚ

## Ararat

La región costera del Perú desde el departamento de Lambayeque hasta el departamento de Ica son las mas recomendables para la crianza estabulada y de semi-pastoreo de la raza Poll Dorset; las regiones costeras de Arequipa hasta Tacna lo serían para la crianza estabulada del ovino de raza Texel.
La oveja es una especie de bovido, que tiene su origen en las regiones semidesérticas con estaciones calurosas, frescas y frías, condiciones que tiene la región costera mencionada (veranos moderados e inviernos frescos).
La raza Poll Dorset es muy utilizada para la produción de carne de cordero de altísima calidad, la raza Texel también es una raza con buena disposición muscular de excelente calidad.
Desde el nivel del mar hasta los 850 msnm., en Lambayeque solo sería hasta los 350 msnm.Temas similares: Proveedores de aves de corral para crianza en el peru Artículo: Perú apoyará a Haití en mejora de cultivos y crianza de animales La producción de carne de calidad en el Perú es viable Artículo: Perú compraría carne de res canadiense por US$ 2 millones al año con apertura del mercado Fijan requisitos sanitarios para importación de embriones de ovino o caprino

----------


## odam

Hola  
Quisiera saber si tu vendes la raza Poll Dorset o sabes quien vende en Perú, cual es el precio de estas, asi mismo has escuchado de la raza White Suffolk, gracias. 
Saludos

----------


## Ararat

El ovino Poll Dorset de buena calidad para criarlo en la costa norte  ( Lambayeque, La Libertad y Ancash) lo tienes que adquirir de ganaderos del  sur del Paraguay; y para criarlos en la costa central y sur (Lima, Ica, Arequipa, Moquegua y Tacna) lo tienes que adquirir de ganaderos del sur del Uruguay o de la pampa Argentina. El ovino Texel solamente del Uruguay o de la Argentina.
En el Perú hay casi o total desconocimiento del uso de estas razas de ovinos.
Con respecto a la raza White Suffolk es tambien excelente.

----------


## odam

Hola, he revisado unas paginas de Poll Dorset y bueno solicite información de venta y ya pasaron meses y aun no responden en fin, es rentable tener estas ovejas poll dorset en este mercado peruano, me gusta esta raza en unos vídeo que mire veo que tienen poca rusticidad a comparación que los Poll dorset australiano o es lo que percibí, vi que a través de mercado libre lo venden pero su precio es de $300 en Uruguay nose si realmente su precio bordea esta cantidad pues según cotize con un proveedor australiano la oveja cuesta de $300 a $1,000 dolares  las ovejas y carneros de $1000 a $10,000 de 9 a 12 meses de edad, sin considerar costo de envió y otros gastos, lo que quisiera saber es que es la misma calidad los animales de Australia o Uruguay o Paraguay, aunque revisa y también en brasil los crían, y me gustaría tener los de mas alta calidad rusticidad. 
Saludos. 
Según web Uruguaya   http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/...minas-2016-_JM http://www.polldorset.com.uy/ 
Australiano  https://www.facebook.com/australianp...etassociation/ http://www.polldorset.org.au/

----------


## Ararat

La rusticidad varía de acuerdo al clima, los ovinos tienen mayor adaptación a zonas secas, desérticas y semidesérticas la raza Poll Dorset por ser australiana tienen mayor adaptación a regiones semi-desérticas con veranos cálidos e inviernos frescos o frios. Uruguay, Paraguay y Brasil, son países lluviosos de 900 mm. a mas. de 1000 mm. el ovino Poll Dorset tiene que adaptarse a esos países, a diferencia del clima peruano que es desértico y casi semejante al australiano con periodos de calor, frescura y frío.
Saludos.

----------


## odam

Estimado he buscado en Uruguay, Paraguay y no me responden solo en Brasil me han dicho que no tienen en venta por el momento, aun asi es mejor traer de Australia, en una web me respondieron lo que ya antes le mencione ahora les he enviado un correo solicitando información de cuanto es el pedido mínimo para poder adquirirlo y si trabajan con valor CIF, pero nose que tal confiable puedan ser no quisiera ser estafado, no pienso comprar en cantidad pues no tengo el suficiente dinero espero me respondan el pedido mínimo, también le solicite información del porque de la diferencia de precios que hace diferente a la oveja, aun así como puedo saber si sea verdad la compra si se realizara, o hay algun lugar donde comprar aparte de uruguay o paraguay, gracias. 
Web Australiana Tattykeel Poll Dorsets

----------

